# San Juan Spot and Stalk



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Been on the San Juan unit for 4 days now and haven't seen any bears or really any sign. Hunting around the Abajo Mtn and Shay Mtn. Talking to the locals they have all told us the berries and acorns froze down here, making food pretty scarce. I've been wondering if we have been hunting too high in elevation (about 8500+ ft.)







. Anyone have any tips? Should we be heading into lower country? It's sure beautiful up here (and cold), I can tell you that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know that area too well, but in my experience with bears if you aren't in an area where they have food you won't be seeing any bears. I'd work my way down in elevation until you start seeing food sources, bear sign, or (obviously) bears.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Go check out the other side of what the picture shows...

PM if you want more info. 8)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Check the bogs, swampy areas, and water sources, they gotta drink. Look in areas with diverse plant growth too.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

We just got back from this hunt we had 4 tags in camp and hunted hard for 2 weeks around horse mountain we herd the same thing about the early freeze killin all the food, we didn?t see much sign a few piles of scat nothing fresh, ran into one kid that killed a sow out of a camp that was chewing on a deer skin. Good luck with the rest of the hunt hope you run into one


----------

